# Dual rail bender - Denver area



## DGM (Feb 8, 2008)

Haven't posted here for a long while but now that I'm RETIRED, it's time to start workin' on and upgrading the RR. Looking to beg, borrow, loan of, rent (NOT steal!), buy (used) a dual rail/track bender from someone in the metro Denver, CO area. I originally used an Aristo single rail bender for my stainless steel track about 5 years ago and have no desire to repeat THAT experience. Now need to change the design a little for improved running. Can't really justify $200-300 for a new one that I might not use again. Perhaps, beer for bender?!

Greg Monroe
Boulder, CO


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I'll beat if you buy one, you could sell it when your done.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

There have been a coupe of threads in the last year about making your own...all looked doable and functional.... 

That's my side of cheap....


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg

If all else fails and you find you're of a mind to build one, the following is a picture of the one that Gary To scratch built and a link to the topic.










Track, Trestles, Bridges and Roadbed/Topic: Does anyone complain the length of AristoCraft straight track not enough?[/b]
Gary To - Reply Dated: 04 Sep 2009 04:04 AM[/b]
[/b]


----------

